# EN: I wish I could change your mind



## Assassin des rimes

I have check the lyrics of the song "Love is wicked". And at one time she says "I wish I could change your mind", and I've check the translation, "Je voudrais pouvoir te faire changer d'avis " but I thought that could is the past tense of "can", so the real translation has to be "Je souhaite que je pouvais te faire changer d'avis" but the sentence is not correct. Where is my mistake?

J'ai regarder les lyrics de la chanson "Love is wicked". Et à un moment elle dit "I wish I could change your mind", j'ai regarder la traduction, ca me met "Je voudrais pouvoir te faire changer d'avis", mais je pensais que "could" est le passé de can, donc la vrai traduction devrait être "Je souhaite que je pouvais te faire changer d'avis" mais la phrase n'est pas correct. Où ai je faux?


----------



## Francis Nugent Dixon

Vous ne devez pas vous enterrer dans le differents temps en Français. En Anglais, la vie est infiniment plus simple !

"I wish I could change your mind" - Je le veux maintenant, et je vais continuer de le vouloir - donc - "Je voudrais te faire changer d'avis".

-Francis


----------



## ufoseeker

Je dirais: 
"j'aimerais pouvoir changer ton esprit..."(ou plutôt tes idées, tes pensées...)


----------



## Agnès. H

Il faut bien comprendre que le français et l'anglais sont deux systèmes grammaticaux différents et il est bien souvent difficile d'énoncer une règle précise quant aux temps à employer. Par exemple "when you are an adult" se traduit par "Quand tu seras adulte"
In this case, the best translation is actually "Je voudrais (souhaiterais, aimerais) pouvoir te faire changer d'avis". Tout simplement par ce que ce sont des expressions plutôt que des exemples grammaticaux.


----------



## Assassin des rimes

Thank you, so Could can be use for a futur situation?

Merci, donc could peut s'utiliser pour une situation futur?


----------



## Bobbibounette

En fait il y a une très belle explication grammaticale ici ! 

C'est le prétérit modal... ce n'est pas du prétérit pour parler du passé. Compliqué, hein ?!

Quand tu dis 'I wish', cela veut dire que ce qui suit n'est pas réel mais que tu souhaiterais que ça le soit. 
En français quand quelque chose ne fait pas partie du réel on utilise souvent le subjonctif 
'j'aimerais bien que tu sois plus gentille' par exemple

Là où nous avons beaucoup de chance c'est qu'il n'y a pas de subjonctif en anglais 
En revance, le prétérit permet de mettre de la distance entre ce que l'on dit et le réel (puisque ce n'est pas du présent !)
'I wish you were nicer'

NB : désolée de m'être un peu étalée...  ... est-ce que j'ai été à peu près compréhensible ?


----------



## Bobbibounette

Assassin des rimes said:


> Thank you, so Could can be use for a futur situation?
> 
> Merci, donc could peut s'utiliser pour une situation futur?


 
La situation n'est pas future... Le souhait est exprimé dans le présent.


----------



## Assassin des rimes

Bobbibounette said:


> En fait il y a une très belle explication grammaticale ici !
> 
> C'est le prétérit modal... ce n'est pas du prétérit pour parler du passé. Compliqué, hein ?!
> 
> Quand tu dis 'I wish', cela veut dire que ce qui suit n'est pas réel mais que tu souhaiterais que ça le soit.
> En français quand quelque chose ne fait pas partie du réel on utilise souvent le subjonctif
> 'j'aimerais bien que tu sois plus gentille' par exemple
> 
> Là où nous avons beaucoup de chance c'est qu'il n'y a pas de subjonctif en anglais
> En revance, le prétérit permet de mettre de la distance entre ce que l'on dit et le réel (puisque ce n'est pas du présent !)
> 'I wish you were nicer'
> 
> NB : désolée de m'être un peu étalée...  ... est-ce que j'ai été à peu près compréhensible ?


Ah merci j'ai compris, si j'avais voulu parler d'une situation passé j'aurai dit I wished?


----------



## Bobbibounette

Cela dépend...
tu peux souhaiter avoir fait les choses différemment
*I wish* I had done things differently

Tu peux raconter qu'à l'époque tu as exprimé le souhait d'avoir fait le bon choix
I wished I had done the right thing...

Well, you native speakers, correct me if I'm wrong! 

Ta façon de considérer que tu parles d'événements passés ou futurs n'est pas très claire...( No offence meant!): Est-ce le fait de souhaiter qui est passé/futur ou l'objet du souhait ?


----------



## Assassin des rimes

Quand je dis futur, c'est lorsqu'on traduit par "j'aimerai", c'est quelque chose qu'on aimerait voir se produire dans le futur. Et pour le passé c'est si on avait voulu faire certaines choses avant. 
Mais par exemple
I wish I had done things differently => j'aurai souhaité faire les choses différement
I wish done things differently => j'aimerai faire les choses différement

Je pense, si je ne me trompe, que la différence est là


----------



## polaire

Assassin des rimes said:


> Thank you, so Could can be use for a futur situation?
> 
> Merci, donc could peut s'utiliser pour une situation futur?


*
Thank you.  So could "can" be used to express a state that occurs/takes place in the future?"*


----------



## Bobbibounette

Assassin des rimes said:


> Quand je dis futur, c'est lorsqu'on traduit par "j'aime*rai*", c'est quelque chose qu'on aime*rait* voir se produire dans le futur.
> Nous, francophones, avons facilement des difficultés entre futur et conditionnel...
> 
> I *wish done* things differently => j'aimerais faire les choses différement


I'd like to do things differently
I wish I could do things differently


J'aimerai (futur d'aimer) n'a plus rien d'un souhait... I will love (même si, hors contexte, c'est un peu étrange !  )


----------



## Bobbibounette

polaire said:


> *Thank you. So could "can" be used to express a state that occurs/takes place in the future?"*


 
Well, I think he meant 
so it means "could" can be used to express..., doesn't it?


----------



## BrunoStockemer

Excusez moi d'être si terre à terre et de déterrer se poste mais comment se fait-il que tous les éminents anglicistes que vous êtes n'ayez pas parlé du conditionnel ??

Si je ne m'abuse , COULD peut aussi se traduire par le conditionnel qui soit dit en passant n'est qu'un " futur dans le passé ". 

Ceci répondrait donc à toutes les questions sur l'emploi du futur ou pas. 

Et on traduirais donc la phrase par " Je souhaiteraiS pouvoir te faire changer d'avis ".

Est-ce incorrect que de résonner de la sorte ??


----------



## geostan

Une autre traduction possible pour vous aider à en comprendre le sens serait:

_Si seulement je pouvais te faire changer d'avis._


----------

